
Bloodshed Dev-C++: Portable C/C++ IDE for MS Windows - equalunique
https://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
======
equalunique
The link above doesn't say this is a "portable app" per-se, but the context by
which I discovered it was via pendriveapps.com: [https://pendriveapps.com/dev-
c-portable/](https://pendriveapps.com/dev-c-portable/)

Might be useful for anyone doing small C/C++ between home & school computers.

